# Seriously.....what fishing line???



## fishrulemylife (Jan 20, 2006)

I am now stumped as to what fishing line to use. Then I've also been told that certain lines are better off used on spinning reels and certain lines for casting reels. Then there is knot strength and abrasion resistance and line memory and stretch. I can't make a freakin educated decision without yalls help. Please as much info as possible not only for me but for others as well. 

I've used:
Ande mono and it seems ok, thicker diameter and on the heavier lines its a pain to tie certain knots. And it seems to have a lot of memory. 

Berkley trilene XL is decent, but seems to lose its knot strength from sitting out in the sun too long. 

Stren.....well IMHO it sucks. For some reason the quality plumited and its got way too much memory and isn't very abrasion resistant and has horrible knot strength. In the past 4-5 years I've grown to dislike Stren very much.

Berkley BG doesn't seem to bad but again with the thicker diameter and the abrasion resistance does seem to great either. 

I posted another thread about the Calcutta line for my king reel and didn't get much responce. But I'm not only looking for line for that reel. I want a quality line on all my reels, anchor, king, bottom, pluggin, jiggin, you know what I'm getting at. I've looked at a bunch of lines in different shops but when I ask about them nobody seems to know much about them except for maybe one or two brands. So help me out guys.


----------



## Smashed (Jul 1, 2005)

Pline, hands down. Either the Premium or the Flouroclear.


----------



## Bunkerboy (Jan 14, 2006)

I like Quattro,it's a little thick/stiff,but abasion resistance and Knot/break strength are awesome.


----------



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

It all depends what traits you are looking for in a line.Some lines have good breaking strength,some good casting,some better on abrasions,memory,knot stregth,etc....For me and the type of fishing I do,it's Big Game Trilene all the way.It's the best all around line and it's cheap.I change line alot.I'd rather have fresh BG than a high dollar line that's so so.I have never lost a fish on BG that I felt would have been landed on another.


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Line*

Surf Spinners get Fireline...It's slipepry stuff though and you need to take an extra turn or two on the improved clinches and such so that it doesn't slip.

Berkly Big Game is good for my conventionals. Spooled up the Penn 155 With some Courtland Mirage Clear that I had around (well kept...out of the sun, etc( and basically,,,,it sucks Broke off two rigs in 15 minutes of casting practice.

Have the Stren on the squidder, but as you say it does have significant memory. I've used the Hi Vis Stren on freshwater rods and have had good luck with it, but this stuff comes off in coils like a spring. Holds a knot well Casts well on the Conventional in 20 Lb strength and is thinner thatn Berkly Big Game...but I'm going back to the Berkly anyway.

Knots-With the Braid, take a few extra turns as it is thin and the turns won't hurt you. On the Mono over 25 lbs, you only need 3-4 twists on stuff over thirty pounds or so.....if you try and take the full 5 turns on the improved clinch , or blood knot, it sometimes binds up and doesn't lay well. Learned this trick from a leader making article when I started making my own leaders for fresh water fly fishing. Check out the commercial bottom rigs and you'll find three / four turn knots on most.....especially with the 50 pound line.

I've used Ande on spinners in the past and thought it was ok but stiff. 
So my bottom line is Fireline on the spinners and Berkley Big Game on conventionals.


----------



## pier-legend (Jan 14, 2004)

..I have used Ande for 30+ years...everytime a "new" line comes out and I get a little tempted, I have to ask myself..
WHERE HAS ANDE FAILED?? And I keep getting the same answer...NO WHERE!
I did switch to Ande Backcountry for my spinning reels..(gothca's, live shrimping)...but I use Ande premium for ever in 10-12 lb. test and if they quit making Back-country, I go right back to it.
Ande doesn't take "cold weather" too good, BUT NO MONO DOES....
I fish with quit a few that use 8 lb. Premium on their gothca and diamond jig rods, and it cast further and hold up better than everybody elses 10 lb....course it rates a lot higher than 8 lb...
For my speckled trout fishing in cold weather ..its power pro and fireline......(mirrrolures)...
If you are concerned about "reel capacity" on your big reels..put 300 yards of 30-50 lb. power pro on 1st, and top off with your regular pound test of line...then you only have to change the top mono...and you will significantly increase your reels capacity...
Yea Ande is an "old" brand...but it will be there when the heat is on....in fact most of the lines made were made to "compete" with the Ande market..
Just ask yourself ..Where has ANDE let me down?....
and its the same, year after year, when the "fad" lineS KEEP CHANGING...


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Pier legend said it*

My father used ANDE line when I was just a wee lad. I have it on my deep water penn reel for the same reason stated above: It hasn't failed me yet.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*sufix*

Im sold on the sufix tri-tanium myself. I also like the eight pound test for my little flounder/trout rods...


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

pier_legend, I'm with you. Ande pink. When it fails (hasn't happened yet) I'll switch to something else.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Well this is a subject that gets worn out from time to time. Ande is a very good line, a little stiff and a little thicker than some but still a very reliable line. Sufix Tritanium is a favorite among many surfisher men and women. Berkley Big Game is another very reliable line kinda like Ande just not as stiff. I can go on and on about good mono. But my hands down favorite is P-Line CXX X-tra Strong but at 13 bucks for 600 yards it hurts. 
Braid well that is another story. And more money.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

I use WOS line (what's on sale) in the appropriate line size. Better yet is SBE (Somebody elses) line. 

A good shock leader can be acquired by letting someone like Catman32 throw you rod...when he brakes off, he'll put on some really good shock leader of whatever size you want.


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

RoryGoggin said:


> I use WOS line (what's on sale) in the appropriate line size. Better yet is SBE (Somebody elses) line.
> 
> A good shock leader can be acquired by letting someone like Catman32 throw you rod...when he brakes off, he'll put on some really good shock leader of whatever size you want.


yes but dont forget what happens when you pick that rod back up and throw it yourself


----------



## kelsch (Aug 7, 2003)

Suffix Tritanium is solid. I like 17 lb. test, strong, good distance.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

For diameter,and abrassion resistance,suffix tritanium.. For a good all round line,I like Trilene Big Game.. Ande's good line,but the newer lines are more abrassion resistant,and tie better knots,imo.. I use ande all the time for my leaders,but it does have some bigtime memory..

For spinners,fireline is a gooden.. Yes,it is more expensive,but you'll not have to respool anywhere near as many times.. It more than makes up for the cost of it,imo...


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

I've been talking to a guy about fishing in San Diego. He swears by the line by breakaway. Any of you use that?


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Stren Super Braid!  I tried some last summer and I'm hooked................dang good stuff if your willing to pay the price. Regular Stren mono is not that great, IMO. For mono I like Trilene Big Game. It has not failed me yet.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

See, my problem problem is I've found that I can't use the same brand of line for everything.
Ecah line has different qualities that make it suited or certain applications, something I was slow to learn. 

I prefer the Calcutta in Hi-Viz yellow for my surf/anchor spinning rod, with a shocker of Ande, thicker Calcutta in the reddish color, fluorocarbon leader when I have the money or Cajun Line.

I also use the Hi-Viz Calcutta or PowerPro braid on my big-game reels.

I use clear Ande for the backing and filler on my king setup, and I've added 200 yds of Kevlar braid leader on top.

For standard bottom-rigging, I load up my bass rods with Wal-Mart-brand mono and go to work.

For Gotchas, Sting Silvers and gold hook jigging, I use Stren, either the XL casting line or the XT abrasion-resistant stuff, depending on price and availability.

I used to use Stren Saltwater/Big Game mono, but that stuff is terrible about coil memory.

Just my $.02


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*I use......*

Berkley Big Game in the hi-vis colors and I use power pro. I use the PP in my lighter tackle and I also use Offshore Angler for my Black Drum set ups.


----------



## AtlanticAngler (Oct 26, 2005)

*Ultima and Sufix*

For a while i was using Ultima F1 Black line for the surf, most visible line out there. It got TOO expensive so i went back to Sufix Siege and Tritainium in Orange color for the surf. And for inshore its nothing but Ande for me, Backcountry for the creeks and live baits, and Ande Pink for the bridges and abrasive areas.


----------



## troutmstr25 (Apr 11, 2006)

Hello, I am new to Pier and Surf. This is a question for all of you who support Fireline for spinning reels. I have a 9' Tica surf spinning rated for 1/2 - 3oz and takes a 10lb to 25lb line. I plan on using this for casting spoons and plugs. What lb test Fireline would be a good match for this setup? Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

SUFFIXtri plus is the junk


----------



## StormCaster (Jan 31, 2006)

I always go back to Ande green.


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

*we'll see*

let the comparison begin. Just ordered some Sufux yellow...17 lb.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

troutmstr25 said:


> Hello, I am new to Pier and Surf. This is a question for all of you who support Fireline for spinning reels. I have a 9' Tica surf spinning rated for 1/2 - 3oz and takes a 10lb to 25lb line. I plan on using this for casting spoons and plugs. What lb test Fireline would be a good match for this setup? Any help is greatly appreciated.


 I'm using 8lb diameter-20lb test on mine and it works fine.. 6lb diameter-14lb test would work well also..


----------



## Elkhunter (Jun 18, 2004)

troutmstr25 I Agree with DD on the Fireline. He told me about it a few years back now. I switched to it never looked back. In fact those reels still have the same fireline on them. Might have to change it this year  But $ wise it equals less than 6 bucks a reel per year that is cheap...IMO


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Line.....*

Anyone use the new Suffix braid yet? I've heard it's good. Just wonderin.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

RuddeDogg said:


> Anyone use the new Suffix braid yet? I've heard it's good. Just wonderin.


Just put some on one of my spinners yesterday. Took it the lake and it certainly casts a mile. The only other braid I have used is Stren, the Sufix is not as waxy as the Stren. Hopefully the real test comes this weekend at the OBX. Will let you know results


----------



## pier-legend (Jan 14, 2004)

All right boys and girls...if your anywhere near Wilmington N.C....well I "feel" for ya..its "road rage" capital of the North Carolina coast...North Carolina's largest Coastal Traffic Jam, the "City of NO Left turns"...
..anyho...if you are anywhere near Wilmington. Tex's Tackle is having a great sale on a lot of goodies..
.However in honor of this thread...
TEX's Tackle has Trilene Big Game for a "penney a yard" all day..friday,Saturday,til 6 pm... and Sunday til 2:00 pm..
..6-30 lb test....


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

To resurrect this thread:

I let fishbones4_14_74 cast out my heaver spooled with some (WOS) Rapala 17lb finesse that had been giving me a fit - sure enough, it blew up several times, the last time cutting down into itself. 

So we stripped it off the slosh.

Now I've got is spooled with SBE (thanks Hank-a-dank) Suffix Titanium.

I like it.

Didn't blow up once.

And Dixie says I'm getting a bit more distance.

Now, if only I can find it on sale!


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Yeah Rory (I just posted that in the supp forum about your casting with new line), the line can make a difference, and you definately got more distance out of the blocks.

Check out Randy at The Bait Shack or PA Distributors down at the oceanfront for you sufix tri.


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

*line*

WEll folks...just spooled the squidder with the 17 lb Sufix Elite. Love the stuff. Good knot strength.....almost no memory, and casts well. Now to refine my technique so i actually get some more distance!


----------



## eklutna (Mar 12, 2006)

I use suffix Tritanum 14# for most of my rods. I use andies for everything else. Both lines are relatively inexpensive and available everywhere.


----------

